
Estimating the cost of generic quantum pre-image attacks on SHA-2 and SHA-3 - jonbaer
http://eprint.iacr.org/2016/992
======
acqq
Already discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12734332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12734332)

Edit: and maybe, based on what formula1 noted, the OP uses HN to get the
"homework answers" for him?

~~~
formula1
Same poster there as well.

